# First look at the 2010 SEGRS show



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, here is your first look at the 2010 SEGRS in Dalton, GA. Enjoy! Oh, there's a lot of pictures...have fun!

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Rick... Thanks for posting the many familiar faces and good lookin' trains.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, did not take any pix myself this year. 

Good show, came home with a ligher wallet, fuller car, and then drove home all the way up US41 and some state roads and took in a lot of sites.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, looks like a great show. Do you happen to know who the vendor was in the 5th picture with the buildings?
Nick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the geat Pictures. Looks to be a great show. Can't wait for the SWGRRS.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Building dealer is Vanco Doll House and Log Cabins. New vendor to our area. I also liked their products. Dealer is a garden railroader.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, it is a great show! Come on down today if you can. DON'T FORGET THE TOURS TOMORROW! Weather forcast looks better!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

What great pictures, Rick! Thanks for posting. Makes me jealous I didn't make it.

Ed


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Nick, yes that's Vanco's Model Railroad Structures from Bidwell, OH...here's Tom's number: 740-245-5632 I have purchased many of Tom's buildings and he builds the best structures I've seen so far. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures of the show .


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Rick, Ted. I wish this guy had a web site looks like he has some cool builds for sale.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Contest results: 
1st Place: Mark Fuhrman's Feed Store (in photos above) 
2nd. Place: Ed Johnson's snow plow 
3rd. Place: Fred Chatterley's crane (also in photos above) 
Everyone had some wonderful models!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great show but kind o slim on folks and venders. I did manage to pick up another Aristo LS mike for a good price. Now I need to do some fine tuning to get it up and running like my 1st gen unit. Few bugs but they are manageable.Later RJD


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like Rex has his eye on another E8. How many would that make Rex ?

Tom Thornton


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to post all those fine photos.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

photo #34 from the bottom up has a dealer by the blue cutain with bridges in the back, who makes thos e and does any one know the cost per? 
thanks for the photo.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

That is Bill Franks booth. I can't help you with any more info. I'll find out if you want. 

David


----------

